# The Tripple Cuboid has had a baby!



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's what I've come up with using a another quazzle tripple XPG
lens is 0.75mm, so no whining about that please 

Weight with the ali clamp is 65grams

It's not fixed to the clamp at the moment, i may knock up a helmet mount for it...




























Size comparison


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Those double depth fin beds look really ace.:thumbsup: 

Pictures don't do justice to just how small that light is. What are the dimensions???


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers Od, i figured if i went skinny on the diameter of the housing then double depth fins were in order..
Hows this for showing the size? 29mm x 29mm x 36mm


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome job!

Wished I had a mill to mess around with a chunk of aluminum.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Just what I thought. It's insanely small like all those Chelboed/Quazzle board lights.
Thanks for posting up the measurements...:thumbsup:


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats really nice Goldigger. Mk1 was good but Mk 2 is better IMO

Mk 3 will be awesome...


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys..
Here's one more


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Much more nicely proportioned than its "ancestor". AA++


----------



## bravellir (Nov 24, 2008)

Very well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Your unstoppable Jay. Great looking light. Looks sweet on those carbon bars:thumbsup:


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

really nice, much cleaner design


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

brad72 said:


> Looks sweet on those carbon bars:thumbsup:


But alu bars would be better for cooling with alu case and clamp, IMO.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

klynk said:


> But alu bars would be better for cooling with alu case and clamp, IMO.


Maybe, but carbon is the king of bling..:rockon:

This light will probably end up on the helmet anyway..so no thermal path to the bars 

Cheers Guys..


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Really nice looking light Jay, great proportions.

I wouldn't bother with a helmet light if I were you, triple xpg with those optics are two floody to make a decent helmet light IMHO. As a helmet light the beam pattern just won't do justice to that beautiful piece of work.

Bling the bling bars by leaving it there
:thumbsup:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

emu26 said:


> I wouldn't bother with a helmet light if I were you, triple xpg with those optics are two floody to make a decent helmet light IMHO.
> :thumbsup:


Have to agree. I kept my tripe xpe with narrow optics for my helmet light or the triple regina


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Really the problem is that it probably wont even notice with 3 XML's on the bars..
Total wash out..


----------



## 121GW (Sep 21, 2007)

What is and where did you get your lens material?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

rxbandit said:


> What is and where did you get your lens material?


In my signature 
Lexan Sheet..


----------



## dkvick (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice job! Just be careful with the alu mount on the carbon bar. You don't want to have the light making gouges in the bar.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice one Goldigger.

I have just got home so this is the first I have seen of this. It must be nice not to have to try and fit a driver that is bigger than the optic into the housing.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

dkvick said:


> Nice job! Just be careful with the alu mount on the carbon bar. You don't want to have the light making gouges in the bar.


Cheers..
Not a problem all the clamps i make get a strip of rubber stuck to the underside, so i dont ruin my nice carbon bars..


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Yeti..
It does make the whole process a bit easier.. just need to knock up the little remote switch for it...
This one will be getting one of the L333 boards..
Just tapped the hole and bolted on the clamp.
Just found some rubber sheet, for the underside of the clamp on ebay for bugger all. Hopefully better than the strips i was using originally, £1.90 delivered https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/rubber-piece...0716930695?pt=UK_Flooring&hash=item3363c11687


----------



## fujio001 (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice mount! Although it is not flexible to different handlebar sizes, if used with a metal handlebar, the light housing can be smaller because the aluminum will act as a heatsink.


----------



## borrower (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful! Can I ask how it is for heat dispersion? (I'm mainly asking out of selfishness, as I'm just starting one that's basically two of yours side-by-side with 2-Quazzle 3-up 750mA.)


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to wire it up yet, been in the Philippines for the last 3 weeks 
I have one of the Quazzle 1370lumen tripple boards to put in..will see how hot that gets. 

Just noticed that Quazzle has XML boards in the pipeline


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll start with a single XML just to save L30 concept (http://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/products/complete_lights/L30_light) and then may be try clusters. But frankly saying I'm still thinking that 7UP or 12UP XP-G is a nicer configuration then triple XML.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I finally got this wired up...thanks to quazzle for for replacing the buggered L333
This board is one of the L333-MC-XPGH51-A 1550ma boards..think that this is a bit to much for this little housing, i had it on in the house on full for around 5 mins...it got toasty but didnt trip the thermal protection - Quazzle does it just drop to the lower level now unlike the L332 which turned it off completely?
On the bike moving it shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## kadikater (Oct 26, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> I finally got this wired up...thanks to quazzle for for replacing the buggered L333
> This board is one of the L333-MC-XPGH51-A 1550ma boards..think that this is a bit to much for this little housing, i had it on in the house on full for around 5 mins...it got toasty but didnt trip the thermal protection - Quazzle does it just drop to the lower level now unlike the L332 which turned it off completely?
> On the bike moving it shouldn't be a problem..z
> 
> ...


very cool, i like it!

CHEERS

karsten


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Really clean looking light, and the switches are cool as well. How are you getting the finishes so shiny, especially in the grooves for the fins? Are you using a polishing wheel?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

HuffyPuffy said:


> Really clean looking light, and the switches are cool as well. How are you getting the finishes so shiny, especially in the grooves for the fins? Are you using a polishing wheel?


When you mill the groove take a shallow depth of cut on the last few passes, on the last past just take off 0.01mm with a relatively high spindle speed and slow feed rate.
I spin my spindle at around 1000-1200rpm on the last cut..

Finish off with some metal polish if needed like autosol..


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

While i was taking beamshot's for the tripple cute i took the chance to get a beamshot of the quazzle 1370 lumen board used in this mini cuboid


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

nice sharp shot by the way. good camera


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers Quazzle..I have a panasonic lumix FZ38, have had it for about a year now. Takes really nice pics.
The only problem i have with this light is that it gets to hot with the L333-MC-XPGH51-A 1500ma, it hasn't tripped the thermal protection yet but i think it would be best with one of the L333-MC-XPGH51-B 1100ma boards.
How many lumens is the L333-MC-XPGH51-B board Quazzle?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

the LED's rated flux is about 1100 lumens but optics deducts the flux on about 5-10% (may be more, depends on the lens condition). Also, the output is reduced as the temp rises so having a thermally-efficient housing is a plus.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Guys anyone know roughly what my runtime would be using one of quazzle's 333 1550ma boards, with a 7.4v 5800mah lipo?

module
3 xps = 9.9v
9.9x1.55 = 15.345watts

lipo
7.4x5.8 = 42.92watts

42.92/15.345 = 2.797

2.797-10% 2.5 hours???


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

yes, looks quite realistic. I bet in real test it will run 2.5+ hours (just because of much higher supply wattage at voltages above nominal 3.7V)


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

quazzle said:


> yes, looks quite realistic. I bet in real test it will run 2.5+ hours (just because of much higher supply wattage at voltages above nominal 3.7V)


Hi Quazzle, 
Thanks

On another note..
I looked on your site for the XPE boards, but could only find R3. I was sure there was talk about some R5's? i could be wrong..
Whats the best cool white XPE boards you have, and whats the voltage cutoff on them?
Currently i can find the 810 lumen ones..

Thanks
GD


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

I have 3 XPE types:

1. XPE HEW *R5* Cool White (but it's HEW, it's not normal XPE, check the beamshots with different optic before placing the order)

2. XPE *R3* Cool White

3. XPE *R3* Neutals

Just for fun I can setup 1.5Amps, it works good with good cooling and provides a measurable boost in output (you can see it in the beamshoot tool above)


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

looking at this page Lux-RC Labs - Products - Light Engines - 3UP - 3UP Selection
What is the 90-CRI?

up to 925 Lumens 90-CRI White
up to 810 Lumens Cool White XP-E
up to 810 Lumens Neutral White XP-E


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok did some thermal testing with a turnigy infrared thermometer..
Mins- temp °C
0-24.8
0:30-26.6
1:00-27
1:30-27.6
2:00-28.6
2:30-29.2
3:00-30.2
3:30-30.8
4:00-32.4
4:30-32.6
5:00-35.2
5:30-36
6:00-37.6
6:30-40.2
7:00-43.4
7:30-44
8.00-45.4
8:30-46.6
9:00-47.4
9:30-48.6
10:00-52

Then I bottled it as I couldn't even pick it up...

I checked on Quazzles site, still no datasheets for the L333, but looking through his blog the temp cutoff is 120°C

Not sure i want to see what happens if i let the housing get near that temp:madmax:


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> I checked on Quazzles site, still no datasheets for the L333, but looking through his blog the temp cutoff is 120°C
> 
> Not sure i want to see what happens if i let the housing get near that temp:madmax:


Trail side egg cooker?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

GD, that's not bad for 3 LEDs. This is a test I did of my twin XPG.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

yetibetty said:


> GD, that's not bad for 3 LEDs. This is a test I did of my twin XPG.


I did my test in the bathroom...so no cool air or fan blowing over it..probably the worst room to do it in as the bath was full of hot water
What did you use to test yours?

I'm going to make the housing a bit longer to try and make it run cooler..thinking 10mm extra..maybe 15mm?


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I did my test in the bathroom...so no cool air or fan blowing over it..probably the worst room to do it in as the bath was full of hot water


I'm not going to ask why you're doing testing on your bike lights whilst in the bath! Personally I find a good book to be rather easier to handle ...


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

mfj197 said:


> I'm not going to ask why you're doing testing on your bike lights whilst in the bath! Personally I find a good book to be rather easier to handle ...


I dont remember where i said i was in the bath...? 
Testing in the humid bathroom creates a worst case scenario...kinda like those hot Arizona nights


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just pulling your leg Goldigger.  Good testing.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> I did my test in the bathroom...so no cool air or fan blowing over it..probably the worst room to do it in as the bath was full of hot water
> What did you use to test yours?
> 
> I'm going to make the housing a bit longer to try and make it run cooler..thinking 10mm extra..maybe 15mm?


I did my test last summer when it was 23c in the house, all the window closed too. I had the bFlex set to 70c.

The light had just been made but I may test it again now that it has had lots of use as the Arctic silver 5 that I used works better after a few hot/cold cycles according to the manual.

My multimeter has a probe that I can put into the threaded bar mount hole, in contact with the surface that the LEDs are mounted to. it also has USB output to produce a graph which comes in handy.

GD,My light never gets warm in use outside so yours must run very cool.

For me the biggest test is how fast the housing cools after switching off the light, the quicker it cools the better it is at dissipating heat. If it stays hot for a long time after turn off then that's not good.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

V2 of the mini cuboid has been born... extra length to shed that blisstering heat from the 1550ma tripple XPG's
Still needs a polish, but as its nearly 4am its way past my bedtime..


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

This V2 is off to a new home along with this helmet mount i made for it..just used some velcro cable ties i had, but best to use plastic ones.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice! 

Is that ABS or acetal plastic? Was the half round part done on a lathe?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

HuffyPuffy said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is that ABS or acetal plastic? Was the half round part done on a lathe?


Thanks Huffy,
It's done out of delrin, which is pretty much the same as acetal..
I love milling out of delrin, its so easy to work with.

I did the half round on the rotary table..just mounted vertically..


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work GD.
You have put a lot of work into your lights. You must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

yetibetty said:


> Nice work GD.
> You have put a lot of work into your lights. You must have the patience of a saint.


Thanks Yeti...
I've spent a fair few hours in front of the mill over the last month..more so trying to get these few lights done for Russell and Road Runner..


----------



## diviy (Sep 22, 2011)

Goldigger can you email me a price list please 

Regards Gerry


----------



## supajon (Sep 17, 2008)

Great light, what surface area does a tripple like this need to dissipate heat?


----------



## borrower (Feb 26, 2011)

From this thread, http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/more-home-assembled-headlights-788897.html , 10 watts (~1300 lumens) in a 20 square inch area works great when you're moving in just about any temperature. Sitting still, it gets really hot.


----------

